# What Leisure battery to buy and where ?



## Debony (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking to buy a decent leisure battery,having waded through lots of different reviews on which battery it appears to be an extremely complex sum of what you want it for and how much to pay,so in brief I would like a good quality,possibly a (a.g.m) battery with good (a.h) not to heavy and for right money.Can any one point me in the right direction so as i don't get ripped off ?
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2464wt_901


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Try Alpha Batteries, they are competative and very helpful. 
Lel


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Banner*

Hi, 
Things to check -- Amp hour rating should be stated on the battery as say 110 Ah C20 the C20 is the important bit as this shows the battery is rated at the industry standard 
Some "leisure" batteries have large model numbers as labels stating 110 this is meaningless miss information unless backed up with the standard C20 marking 
Some of the better manufacturers also show C5 and C100 ratings as well as C20 
Simple lead acid perform best £ for £ and will last for years if used and maintained properly 
There are no longer any automotive/marine/leisure battery manufacturers in the UK so whatever you choose will be sourced 
from overseas, some with the actual manufacturer label ie Trojan,Banner etc others with the sellers own label 
For a good honest battery that is rated at C20 look at Banner 
Regards Ray


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ideal box for above
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LARGE-BLA...essories_SM&hash=item53e89e6429#ht_2273wt_901


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, banner energy bull are the best batteries I had so far by a long chalk. From now on I won't get anything else as they just seem to have endless power compared to all the others I have had. All the best sean


----------



## Debony (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks all of you who have answered thats the kind of information I was looking for.

Cheers Tony.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Debony said:


> Thanks all of you who have answered thats the kind of information I was looking for.
> 
> Cheers Tony.


in weight light batteries usually have less "PLATES " per cell ,ie.7 plates per 2 volt cell (2x6 = 12 volts ) or 9 plates per cell ,cheap batteries usually have less plates per cell.

Tony A.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

leltel said:


> Try Alpha Batteries, they are competative and very helpful.
> Lel


I second that excellent service and free P&P - also if the battery is one to fit under a Ducato driver's seat any old battery won't do.
You need a special low height one and Alpha do a 110amp one for less than £80 delivered.


----------

